# SDHC Card on SheevaPlug



## sergeig (Aug 27, 2013)

I can't get an SDHC Card to work on Sheeva Plug. I have FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #2: Sat Aug 24 22:31:22 PDT 2013
SOC: Marvell 88F6281 rev A1, TClock 200MHz. My kernel configuration file includes the following options:


```
device mmc
device mmcsd
device sdhci
```

but `dmesg` does not report mmc devices.

Here is what I get from U-Boot about the card:


```
Marvell>> mmc init
SDHC found. Card desciption is:
Manufacturer:       0x41, OEM "42"
Product name:       "SD8GB", revision 3.0
Serial number:      417339355
Manufacturing date: 6/2012
CRC:                0x00, b0 = 0
mmc1 is available
```


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 27, 2013)

Linux uses a specific driver for the Marvell SDIO port which has been ported to FreeBSD[1]. So, it's supposed that you need to load the mv_sdio driver to make it work. This will give you an idea about how to try to give a shot to the SD/MMC issue: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-arm/2011-May/002884.html.

Despite all above, it seems that it currently isn't supported :\

IMHO, the way to go is to ask for technical help on the freebsd-arm mailing list.

[1] http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-arm/2012-May/003531.html.


----------

